# Turkey necks?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok new question now that I have the Turkey necks.

How do you guys work in the ratio for these huge things? They are like a foot long and look really meaty. So would about half of one of these be good for the RMB? I want to get away from trying to weigh everything so I want an idea of how you eyeball it.

PLUS DH broke the scale I bought a month ago.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If it is a tom neck (maybe an inch and a half thick) you might get by with 1/3 of one for RMB and then add MM to it. If it is a hen neck (maybe an inch in diameter) I would use about half of one for RMB and add MM.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Danielle, how are the turkey necks working for your crew? Do they digest the bones well? Do you get them at a butcher's, or at an Aldi or Edeka or Tegut grocery store? I am also looking for reliable sources. Hoping all is going well with the pups on raw!









PS-- If you guys have a Schlecker out that way, they usually have cheap kitchen scales!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Patti. 
We got one from Saturn yesterday. It has kilos and pounds on it. So now I can convert stuff when someone tells me something in ounces for a recipe. lol 
I pay 3.15 for 3 tom necks from Beisiegel/wholesaler. They have to be 2 inches across!
We just chop them up in big chunks and they chew them all up. So no problems so far. This morning it was turkey neck and ground turkey. We are running out of deer and rabbit.
Put in an order this morning for 9 kilos of heart and 9 kilos of rindfleisch plus some of their pig ears. Almost 60 euros! Need to go shopping for some more ground turkey and chicken breast. 
90 kilos of meat a month is a lot! I still haven't sent Jens over to the Metzgerei that is 5 houses away. I need to do that. I also wonder where the butcher cows go to. We have 3 herds of cows in this town. I know one is for dairy and the other meat, not sure of the third. They have to go somewhere for processing though.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Danielle-- yeah.. I am giving all my receipts to Ulrich (my DH) so we can see what the raw feeding looks like in cost from month to month. 

Good deal on the scale using both gramms and pounds.. too cool!









I am so glad the furbuddies are doing so well on the raw. Grimm too! Congrats on such good success with the raw!!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

It's hard to input on such topics since turkey necks vary in terms of meatiness, size and how the dog handles RMBs. 

You just need to experiment yourself, but I will start with (60-30)% on RMBs to MM and work from there. 

My pup requires almost 50-50 to have normal poops. If I go by the average rule of thumb, her bowels are very hard and boney.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Turkey necks may look meaty but they (usually) are much higher in bone.

I'd start by using the necks as about half the dogs daily intake and see how that goes. If the stools are too hard then decrease the necks and increase the boneless meat.


----------

